# Do non-stealthy packages always get caught?



## Scyph (Feb 20, 2010)

The fact that I have to ask this question on marijuana forum is a sad testament to the US bureaucracy at work.

Anyways, I ordered seeds of a LEGAL tropical plant from Belize. I got one of those ePermits that you need to import small lots of seed legally and whatnot. But then in the midst of official mumbo jumbo, I must've missed where it said to send the seeds to the USDA inspection office, and that the seller had to have the little USDA green and yellow label things. 

Anyways. I've been waiting for my seeds for 2 weeks, much longer than the shipping time the seller promises. Still no seeds. The seller uses "discreet" (but not stealthy) packaging, and encloses "all the necessary forms."

So I guess I have three questions.

1) Is this package pretty much guaranteed to be caught at customs?
2) If it is, will I get a letter informing me that it's the customs and not the seller who scammed me of my $11 worth of seeds?
3) I've read this letter posted somewhere on this forum, and it doesn't give you an option to dispute the confiscation. Are my seeds pretty much gone if they fall into the customs' hands?

Yep. No kidding. I would really appreciate your answers. I'm sick of hearing RTFM and how I screwed up and etc etc etc.


----------



## siphyr (Feb 20, 2010)

Worldwide and Attitude send it stealthy and guarantee it if you pay a little extra for it.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 20, 2010)

IF they are legal and have the USDA approval you will get them mose likely 1 to 2 yrs from now with our slow gov't. If they are a ? seeds most likely say good bye


----------



## Locked (Feb 21, 2010)

So I guess I have three questions.

1) Is this package pretty much guaranteed to be caught at customs? No..it is actually quite easy for stuff to get in... 
2) If it is, will I get a letter informing me that it's the customs and not the seller who scammed me of my $11 worth of seeds? If it gets confiscated you shld get a letter in the mail...
 3) I've read this letter posted somewhere on this forum, and it doesn't give you an option to dispute the confiscation. Are my seeds pretty much gone if they fall into the customs' hands? Not sure but if they are indeed legal I wld think you cld get them back...

Yep. No kidding. I would really appreciate your answers. I'm sick of hearing RTFM and how I screwed up and etc etc etc.


----------



## the chef (Feb 21, 2010)

It's as basic as this. You first petition the local courts to get  your seeds back. If they are legal then customs has 48 hrs to get them inspected and get them back to you. They stay in a controlled enviroment untill passed through. Now as far as how long all that is supposed to actually take, who knows. But you can petiton to a court to realease your seeds fer various reasons. A good lawyer will tell you this. If your seeds are of the ...um ...questionable kind. Then the letters S.O.L. come to mind.


----------

